# FSU pays "Victim" Different Perspective



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 3, 2016)

I read all the "FSU evil, girl innocent" posts you all blathered on about. 
Also saw how much it would cost FSU to continue the on going lawyers battles and legal shenanigans. It looked like it was going to be about 4.3 mill so far and who knows how much for FSU to continue. The institution took the "cheap" way out. The other side is the one that agreed to stop the charges. 
More importantly I was thinking to myself if something terrible had happened to me, would I accept " blood money" and drop my fight with the institution that had done me so wrong.
I decided I'm not a woman so it is utterly unfair of me to decide what I would or would not do in a "rape" situation. I do have three daughters and know what I would have told them to do with their money if my daughter had been raped!!
Being a teacher I am surrounded by women who mostly couldn't give a flip less about college football. I decided to get their thoughts on the whole thing.  I began filling them in on the situation in general if they didn't know. No making one side better than the other. Just the facts as people know. Then some of the he said, she said stuff.
I asked about 12 women from 22 to about 70. EVERY one of them said the idea that they would accept money in any way shape or form because they had been raped  was unimaginable. I said what about to punish the institution, or pay lawyer bills because it looked like you might not win? The answers were NO,NO and """" No!!!
If you think I was somehow able to sway these women to a certain opinion one way or the other by what I said, you don't know women very well!! Most felt it said all they needed to know about the "victim," or at least her family.
So there it is. Take it for what it's worth. Feel free to hate FSU all you want. Feel free to hate a player who hasn't played a down at FSU for well over a year now. Personally, I couldn't care less about what he is doing now. I didn't like his embarrassing actions when he played there.
But as far as I'm concerned, the "victim's family" has laid their cards out for all to see. 
Just curious. If it was your daughter or wife would you take the money? Is $950,000, of which the lawyers get about $650,000 or so, about the going price to quit fighting an institution that "covered up" your daughter's rape? Would you buy a new house with it or go on a trip? Maybe some property for a hunting lease? Please don't tell me you think they are planning on giving it to charity. And even then, would that make it acceptable to you? "Yeah, my daughter was raped, but hey we got $250,000 for the women's shelter so it's all good. We sure got our point across. FSU said they would have more programs on date rape and abuse. Now we will be fine with being quiet until our next much larger "Civil" money trial comes up against Winston." 
Just thinking about the idea that money would make me quit pursuing justice if my daughter or wife was raped makes me extremely angry. I'd knock someone's head off if they even suggested it!!!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 3, 2016)

Teacher...that's way to much thinking and reasoning for most of the knuckleheads on this forum.


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 3, 2016)

alphachief said:


> teacher...that's way to much thinking and reasoning for most of the knuckleheads on this forum.



^^^^
like!


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 3, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Teacher...that's way to much thinking and reasoning for most of the knuckleheads on this forum.



Yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2016)

She got what she was after.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2016)

Did you seriously write that?  I'm not a grammar nazi I promise you but that was painful to read.

You obviously are a proud educational product of FSu....


----------



## alphachief (Feb 3, 2016)

Lighten up ibis boy...it's a post on a sports forum, not a doctoral dissertation...


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2016)

Asking those women doesn't prove or disprove anything.  Now if you had been able to ask actual rape victims then you might have gotten into the mind set of someone who has been in those shoes.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> Asking those women doesn't prove or disprove anything.  Now if you had been able to ask actual rape victims then you might have gotten into the mind set of someone who has been in those shoes.



1. It proves you basically have no answer. 
2. Did I say none of them were? Some of these women are very dear very close friends. If you knew what they have endured  and still didn't give up on life you would be amazed.
3. You can answer as a father or husband. Would you accept any amount of money and let the university off the hook if you really believed it had covered for a rapist?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Did you seriously write that?  I'm not a grammar nazi I promise you but that was painful to read.
> 
> You obviously are a proud educational product of FSu....



Quite proud! So sorry I didn't use all my literary skills and rewrite my thesis multiple times. Tell you what TJ, you have my permission to correct all my mistakes that offended your high literary standards. After that maybe it will be acceptable enough that you quit using my "grammar", yes I'm quite aware the parenthesis are not being used in a grammatically correct manor, as an excuse to not respond to the purpose of the post. By the way, I'm a math teacher. Would you like me to create a few algebra problems to see if they meet your approval? Do you make a habit of personal insults to people you don't know or should I feel special? Now if you were actually incapable of using your superior intellect to follow the intent of the post  then I apologise.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2016)

Whole lot of what if's!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Whole lot of what if's!!!



jw sux. nice avy fish hawk.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Whole lot of what if's!!!



Nah...just stuck on spin cycle.

They are looking hard and in search of a way to feel good about the school that they so love.

In his attempt, it shows he has no knowledge of how a rape victim feels or what they deal with.

like-  Secondary victimization or Victim blaming

I'm laughing out loud at his attempt to understand what a rape victim would do or say.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Nah...just stuck on spin cycle.
> 
> They are looking hard and in search of a way to feel good about the school that they so love.
> 
> ...




This all day long!

It's a simple attempt at trying to ease their own minds over the fact they had a rapist, liar and thief as the face of FSU football and their National Title is stained..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This all day long!
> 
> It's a simple attempt at trying to ease their own minds over the fact they had a rapist, liar and thief as the face of FSU football and their National Title is stained..



this^^^^^ and daily fsux and goldrangersux


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 4, 2016)

Until you have been in litigation, especially litigation involving a very personal matter, you have no clue of the emotional and mental strain.  I've had fireball clients who have folded way quicker than this girl.  Looks to me like her main objective wasn't the school, it is the rapist.   She is down to one suit.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Quite proud! So sorry I didn't use all my literary skills and rewrite my thesis multiple times. Tell you what TJ, you have my permission to correct all my mistakes that offended your high literary standards. After that maybe it will be acceptable enough that you quit using my "grammar", yes I'm quite aware the parenthesis are not being used in a grammatically correct manor, as an excuse to not respond to the purpose of the post. By the way, I'm a math teacher. Would you like me to create a few algebra problems to see if they meet your approval? Do you make a habit of personal insults to people you don't know or should I feel special? Now if you were actually incapable of using your superior intellect to follow the intent of the post  then I apologise.



Great response. 

I laughed out loud. 

And for the record I insult everyone so don't feel special. 

And yeah.... stick to math. 




MudDucker said:


> Until you have been in litigation, especially litigation involving a very personal matter, you have no clue of the emotional and mental strain.  I've had fireball clients who have folded way quicker than this girl.  Looks to me like her main objective wasn't the school, it is the rapist.   She is down to one suit.



I dont agree with you.... ever.... but in this case I will. 

Litigation taxes you like no other, body, mind and soul. It will break you down to your simplest form...quickly.


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 4, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Until you have been in litigation, especially litigation involving a very personal matter, you have no clue of the emotional and mental strain.  I've had fireball clients who have folded way quicker than this girl.  Looks to me like her main objective wasn't the school, it is the rapist.   She is down to one suit.



Sometimes clients fold quick because they have no confidence in their lawyer...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Kowtown said:


> Sometimes clients fold quick because they have no confidence in their lawyer...



Or maybe they fold against large corporations (FSU) cause they don't have the endless funds of those organizations or the backing of the local PD's...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe they fold against large corporations (FSU) cause they don't have the endless funds of those organizations or the backing of the local PD's...



...good point


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> ...good point


this ;hopefully the truth will come out someday.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Nah...just stuck on spin cycle.
> 
> They are looking hard and in search of a way to feel good about the school that they so love.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> nickel back said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...just stuck on spin cycle.
> ...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Really? Laughing out loud.
> Since some of you are seem to need some clarification[COLOR="Red" said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Will ALL of these threads about this subject, the ONLY Facts I can come up with are that EVERY FSU is delusional and each one has their own view of the subject that leads to Jameis being innocent.. Ask anyone else and they think he's guilty.. I see a pattern..

Pretty sad day when winning takes over anything else..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Will ALL of these threads about this subject, the ONLY Facts I can come up with are that EVERY FSU is delusional and each one has their own view of the subject that leads to Jameis being innocent.. Ask anyone else and they think he's guilty.. I see a pattern..
> 
> Pretty sad day when winning takes over anything else..



I realize myself that fsu fans seem a little clouded in their response to this Jameis Winston debacle. However, do not give yourself an ulcer over this. The girl has been compensated and the matter needs to close. It is unfortunate that fsu fans such as Gold Ranger and Spot and Stalk keep bringing this up as a matter of conversation. Maybe they need some counseling to deal with the trauma associated with this event. Time will tell. GO DOGS and Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I realize myself that fsu fans seem a little clouded in their response to this Jameis Winston debacle. However, do not give yourself an ulcer over this. The girl has been compensated and the matter needs to close. It is unfortunate that fsu fans such as Gold Ranger and Spot and Stalk keep bringing this up as a matter of conversation. Maybe they need some counseling to deal with the trauma associated with this event. Time will tell. GO DOGS and Roll Tide Dynasty.



they may have develop PTSD because of the  traumatic events of....... JW


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> they may have develop PTSD because of the  traumatic events of....... JW



no doubt that some of them require therapy; some for a host of issues; IMHPO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I realize myself that fsu fans seem a little clouded in their response to this Jameis Winston debacle. However, do not give yourself an ulcer over this. The girl has been compensated and the matter needs to close. It is unfortunate that fsu fans such as Gold Ranger and Spot and Stalk keep bringing this up as a matter of conversation. Maybe they need some counseling to deal with the trauma associated with this event. Time will tell. GO DOGS and Roll Tide Dynasty.





nickel back said:


> they may have develop PTSD because of the  traumatic events of....... JW





Matthew6 said:


> no doubt that some of them require therapy; some for a host of issues; IMHPO



Add Hunting Teacher, Chocolate Dog and a couple other FSU folks on here to the therapy list..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2016)

Everybody folds in civil lawsuits for the simple reason once it hits trial all bets are off for everybody. Defendants fold to cut their cost and risk and so do plaintiffs. Going to trial is lose/lose for everybody.

Plaintiffs and Defendants who go to trial are both L7 losers.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 4, 2016)

This is truly amazing. 
No one has an answer that really makes any point other than one person who does have litigation experience. His argument is justified. Maybe that's the case, but I still question why the need for a cash settlement. Is having more money going to make the attack, if that's what it was more tolerable?
The rest of you.
Seventy five percent of you or more have a lot of nerve going all high and mighty. How short do you think people's memories are? You've been making jokes about this whole situation for a couple of years now. A few of you have never made light of the whole affair. Most of you have and we all know it. 
If the  accused man was a good friend of yours do you think you might likely be questioning any person willing to settle for money? Only you can answer that truthfully.
 If you were so worried about the accuser you certainly wouldn't natter on about the situation just to satisfy your FSU hate. 
None of us know any more about either of these two people than the media has fed us. You see what you choose to see because it suits your purpose. And yes, I do too. We all do it!
I actually spoke to a lot of different women, INCLUDING more than two who had been through an experience like this. I didn't say this to begin with because I hadn't asked them their permission to bring it up.Now I have asked.
I told you their opinion. So yes, after that I have reasonable cause to question the willingness to settle for money.
Most of you honestly don't care about that anyway and you know it. You didn't post about FSU paying the money because you have some huge concern about the accuser. You posted and responded to posts about it because you don't like FSU. Other universities have paid  in similar situations in the past to be done with litigants who were willing to accept money. I don't remember a huge outpouring of moral outrage.
Hate FSU all you want, but don't even begin to pretend all of this comes from some moral high ground. Most of you care because you think it makes FSU look bad. That has been proven by the posts in the past. That's pretty much it.
 Make fun, insult. Have a grand time! Just don't pretend like I have insulted your mighty sensibitities with my statements. 
Considering I actually at least attempted to get a feel for the situation from people with much more understanding of it than you or me, I think my questions are valid.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> This is truly amazing.
> No one has an answer that really makes any point other than one person who does have litigation experience. His argument is justified. Maybe that's the case, but I still question why the need for a cash settlement. Is having more money going to make the attack, if that's what it was more tolerable?
> The rest of you.
> Seventy five percent of you or more have a lot of nerve going all high and mighty. How short do you think people's memories are? You've been making jokes about this whole situation for a couple of years now. A few of you have never made light of the whole affair. Most of you have and we all know it.
> ...



you did not insult me and I appreciate your post. Have a great day.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 4, 2016)

It's a complex issue, and one that I doubt will get hammered out here.

I would reject the notion that accepting a settlement for damages is proof that nothing happened. There are cases where I believe something happened, but it can't be proven beyond a reasonable doubt so as to result in a criminal conviction. Then, it moves to civil court. The threshold of proof is much lower in civil court than criminal court. However, for the victim, having to repeatedly relive the event in front of a room full of people over the next several months or years makes the idea of settling before a trial very appealing. It's also in the interest of everyone else to settle before court, even her lawyer.  He gets paid well and doesn't have to do the real nitty gritty work.  

She experiences one of the most traumatic events of her life. The nature of the crime makes it difficult to prove. She pursues the avenues of justice available to her.  After weighing several excruciating options, she takes the path that her legal counsel advises, and because she did, some math teacher says it is proof she's a gold-digging liar. 

It makes me think of a line from 3:10 to Yuma where Dan Evans is talking about the gov't payment he received for the loss of his leg, "They weren't paying me to walk away.  They were paying me so they could walk away."

After the settlement, you have a broken human being who is left with a little money and very little dignity.  Just down the hall, the FSU lawyers and admins slap each other on the back and say, "Have y'all seen this recruiting class Jimbo is putting together? May be another Heisman winner in that bunch!!!"

Is that what happened here? I don't know, and neither do you. The story can be spun several different ways.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> 1. It proves you basically have no answer.
> 2. Did I say none of them were? Some of these women are very dear very close friends. If you knew what they have endured  and still didn't give up on life you would be amazed.
> 3. You can answer as a father or husband. Would you accept any amount of money and let the university off the hook if you really believed it had covered for a rapist?



 I didn't see any indication (in your first post) that any of the women that you talked with had been a victim.      I never claimed to have an answer.       

  Even if a person asks 100 victims what they would do (should be did)  That doesn't prove one way or the other what the 101st person would do.     

   Did any that you spoke to press charges? Go to court? Testify? Be forced to relive the event?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> This is truly amazing.
> No one has an answer that really makes any point other than one person who does have litigation experience. His argument is justified. Maybe that's the case, but I still question why the need for a cash settlement. Is having more money going to make the attack, if that's what it was more tolerable?
> The rest of you.
> Seventy five percent of you or more have a lot of nerve going all high and mighty. How short do you think people's memories are? You've been making jokes about this whole situation for a couple of years now. A few of you have never made light of the whole affair. Most of you have and we all know it.
> ...



No one has answered your questions, cause they've already been discussed! Dozen's of times!

Ol Jameis and FSU is back in the headlines, AGAIN!

What you FSU fans don't get is, it's, a BROKEN record! 

FSU did NOTHING to rope this kid in as long as he was winning football games! PERIOD!!!

FSU sold everything for the Spotlight..



hayseed_theology said:


> It's a complex issue,



Sorry, not in my eyes!

Everything concerning Jameis during his "ENTIRE" time at FSU is a concern.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 4, 2016)

Jameis is wreaking havoc in this forum 2 years later.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> It's a complex issue, and one that I doubt will get hammered out here.
> 
> I would reject the notion that accepting a settlement for damages is proof that nothing happened. There are cases where I believe something happened, but it can't be proven beyond a reasonable doubt so as to result in a criminal conviction. Then, it moves to civil court. The threshold of proof is much lower in civil court than criminal court. However, for the victim, having to repeatedly relive the event in front of a room full of people over the next several months or years makes the idea of settling before a trial very appealing. It's also in the interest of everyone else to settle before court, even her lawyer.  He gets paid well and doesn't have to do the real nitty gritty work.
> 
> ...






good post......


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Add Hunting Teacher, Chocolate Dog and a couple other FSU folks on here to the therapy list..



There is no hope for Hunting Teacher, he knows to much


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 5, 2016)

She pursues the avenues of justice available to her.  After weighing several excruciating options, she takes the path that her legal counsel advises, and because she did, some math teacher says it is proof she's a gold-digging liar. 

It makes me think of a line from 3:10 to Yuma where Dan Evans is talking about the gov't payment he received for the loss of his leg, "They weren't paying me to walk away.  They were paying me so they could walk away."

After the settlement, you have a broken human being who is left with a little money and very little dignity.  Just down the hall, the FSU lawyers and admins slap each other on the back and say, "Have y'all seen this recruiting class Jimbo is putting together? May be another Heisman winner in that bunch!!!"

Is that what happened here? I don't know, and neither do you. The story can be spun several different ways.[/



I appreciate a reasoned response for the first half anyway. Your reply makes is point and is directly related to original post. I will point out you felt the need to take a shot at me about whether I have the right to comment. Actually that is my point. Is it anymore acceptable considering the seriousness, for all the FSU haters to use the whole affair as a cheap excuse to rag on FSU? Did you point out their occupation and that maybe they should let it alone? It's not as if this is the first time the subject ever came up. I assume you know how FSU lawyers responded and are horrible human beings. On the other hand the accusers lawyers were only in it for justice. If so it seems kind of odd they felt the need to keep three fourths of the settlement. Once again, I will also remind you It wasn't just my opinion. I didn't just make up my discussion with other women who do have some right to give their opinion. They have been there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2016)

Go Noles!


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles!



this ^  and daily everyoneheresuxbutnolesfans


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> this ^  and daily everyoneheresuxbutnolesfans


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> There is no hope for Hunting Teacher, he knows to much



Even if I disagree with him I appreciate the well penned opinion of a fellow man of letters; something many of you neanderthals and scallywags can't comprehend.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2016)

Wouldn't want my daughter around him...wouldn't want my son around her.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Even if I disagree with him I appreciate the well penned opinion of a fellow man of letters; something many of you neanderthals and scallywags can't comprehend.



Sorry we can't all be "Elite".


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 5, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Wouldn't want my daughter around him...wouldn't want my son around her.



Totally agree on both counts.




Hunting Teacher said:


> I appreciate a reasoned response for the first half anyway. Your reply makes is point and is directly related to original post. I will point out you felt the need to take a shot at me about whether I have the right to comment. Actually that is my point. Is it anymore acceptable considering the seriousness, for all the FSU haters to use the whole affair as a cheap excuse to rag on FSU? Did you point out their occupation and that maybe they should let it alone? It's not as if this is the first time the subject ever came up. I assume you know how FSU lawyers responded and are horrible human beings. On the other hand the accusers lawyers were only in it for justice. If so it seems kind of odd they felt the need to keep three fourths of the settlement. Once again, I will also remind you It wasn't just my opinion. I didn't just make up my discussion with other women who do have some right to give their opinion. They have been there.



Just to be clear, I am not knocking being a math teacher.  Teaching is an important and under appreciated profession. Just want you to know that I was not belittling it. You understood where I was headed, and we agree that there are probably very few people on this forum who have any expertise in this area.

I think her lawyers were probably in it for the money too, which is one of the reasons they probably recommended for her to take the settlement.

As for FSU's lawyers, I assume they considered that a win. Settling a high profile rape case out of court for under a mil is a good day at the office.  

Rest assured, FSU didn't give that girl a plug nickel either. Their insurance company is the one who signed that check.  I'm sure they have an umbrella liability policy that would cover 20 of those a year.  The insurance company probably picked up the tab for most of the lawyer fees as well.

Back to your OP, in this country, financial restitution is considered one form of justice.  Whether it is an acceptable form of justice for a given person in a given situation is up to the victim and the court to decide. Your anecdotal evidence does not change that fact. 

You are correct.  Some folks simply use this issue as a reason to bad mouth a rival, but you also have to admit that there are some legitimate criticism of the way FSU handled JW.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 7, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I read all the "FSU evil, girl innocent" posts you all blathered on about.
> Also saw how much it would cost FSU to continue the on going lawyers battles and legal shenanigans. It looked like it was going to be about 4.3 mill so far and who knows how much for FSU to continue. The institution took the "cheap" way out. The other side is the one that agreed to stop the charges.
> More importantly I was thinking to myself if something terrible had happened to me, would I accept " blood money" and drop my fight with the institution that had done me so wrong.
> I decided I'm not a woman so it is utterly unfair of me to decide what I would or would not do in a "rape" situation. I do have three daughters and know what I would have told them to do with their money if my daughter had been raped!!
> ...



Typical FSU tactic, deflect, deny, ignore. Kinda makes Fla St. sound like the victim in this....WOW !
Lets turn that perspective around.. Why would a institution like a major university not spend the money  to defend their reputation? (If they are in the right)  We are talking about Fla St and realistically unlimited resources...Sounds like they are just trying to get this issue out of the public eye...If they could win this fight and save the name of the school they would have done so


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Typical FSU tactic, deflect, deny, ignore. Kinda makes Fla St. sound like the victim in this....WOW !
> Lets turn that perspective around.. Why would a institution like a major university not spend the money  to defend their reputation? ( If they are in the right  We are talking about Fla St and realistically unlimited resources...Sounds like they are just trying to get this issue out of the public eye...If they could win this fight and save the name of the school they would have done so



Exactly. 

And the Boosters paid this one so who's to say they wouldn't have ponied up even more to prove their "vaunted" universities innocence?

Place is a joke. 

School is a joke, Worst of the big 4yr universities in the State academically.

The City is a joke full of government shills and politicians. Zero culture.  Zero.

Even the weather is the worst in the State with the coldest winter in the Sunshine state.  

Place isn't worth the land it sits on.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

fswho.. the new age miami


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> fswho.. the new age miami



With less swag, a far worse academic institution and not even close to the level of talent. 

And suburbs of Miami are superior to the entirety that is Trailorhassee....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Who wouldve thought 20 years ago that thugU would resort to boasting about academics.  




Fsu has literally taken the air out of those Cuban rafts.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> this ^  and daily everyoneheresuxbutnolesfans



especially those inbred vol fans


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 7, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> With less swag, a far worse academic institution and not even close to the level of talent.
> 
> And suburbs of Miami are superior to the entirety that is Trailorhassee....



 Trailorhassee   Now thats funny right there


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

the Girl school in Trailerhassee

nice


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2016)

http://circus.fsu.edu/


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 7, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> http://circus.fsu.edu/



Thats exactly what the Fla St program has become with Jamis Wiston being the biggest clown


----------



## alphachief (Feb 7, 2016)

Eat it haters...


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Eat it haters...



Like a bunch or Patriot fans defending Saint Brady.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

What is it now??

5 or 6 in a row


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What is it now??
> 
> 5 or 6 in a row



Go ahead and toot your horn to wins against Al Golden.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Go ahead and toot your horn to wins against Al Golden.


Mark Richt will be any different?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mark Richt will be any different?



if playing against a team that's ranked??... NO


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Weren't you the one that didn't want Richt to start with?




Didn't you say UM should embrace the thug culture?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> if playing against a team that's ranked??... NO



That was quick


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

hourly inbred peyton sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mark Richt will be any different?



He is undefeated against FSU..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He is undefeated against FSU..



That was back when he still coached like he was on FSU's coaching staff.  Eventually, he figured out he was in Athens and wouldn't be required to perform at the same level.

Either way, he'll be .500 against FSU after October.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Thats exactly what the Fla St program has become with Jamis Wiston being the biggest clown



Jameis Winston - 6'4 227lbs.

Robert Nkemdiche - 6'4 296lbs.

So, no, not the _biggest_.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Jameis Winston - 6'4 227lbs.
> 
> Robert Nkemdiche - 6'4 296lbs.
> 
> So, no, not the _biggest_.



No not the heaviest, I mean the biggest joke. The spice was Nkemdiche using  his 1 mistake free card, Winston burned that card quickly then kept doing the same junk over and over
BESIDES
Sept 5 is our day to settle up, be here sooner than you think, Freeze is getting tired of beating Saban every year. Gonna put Jimbo's head on the mantel for a year


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No not the heaviest, I mean the biggest joke. The spice was Nkemdiche using  his 1 mistake free card, Winston burned that card quickly then kept doing the same junk over and over
> BESIDES
> Sept 5 is our day to settle up, be here sooner than you think, Freeze is getting tired of beating Saban every year. Gonna put Jimbo's head on the mantel for a year



Sept 5 can't get here soon enough.  Kelley will remember why he couldn't cut it at Clemson.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Sept 5 can't get here soon enough.  Kelley will remember why he couldn't cut it at Clemson.



I don't think it was "couldn't cut it" I think it was he woke up and realized he wasn't in the SEC


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Come Sept 25 Ole Miss will be #1 in the country with wins over Fla St., Alabama, and Georgia

I guess that about covers everybody, if that happens this sports forum should be renamed the Rebel room


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I don't think it was "couldn't cut it" I think it was he woke up and realized he wasn't in the SEC



He couldn't beat out Cole Stoudt for the starting job.  The same Cole Stoudt that stunk it up so bad that they had to throw Watson out there as a Freshman and got him injured.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> He couldn't beat out Cole Stoudt for the starting job.  The same Cole Stoudt that stunk it up so bad that they had to throw Watson out there as a Freshman and got him injured.



Typical Fla St memory, just change the facts to fit your poor arguments


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 9, 2016)

hunting teacher, do you think FSU is totally innocent in the way they handled the JW deal?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Typical Fla St memory, just change the facts to fit your poor arguments





> *2014*
> Another spring game and another unfortunate situation for Kelly.
> 
> Kelly decided to go nuts on the field when the Clemson coaches sent out the punting unit instead of going for it on fourth-and-short. He engaged in the verbal altercation with the coaches in front of approximately 20,000 fans there to see the game. Keep in mind, this was a scrimmage.
> ...


http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ole-miss-football/the-chad-kelly-story/


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ole-miss-football/the-chad-kelly-story/



Watson is a freak of nature and nobody is beating him out, Kelly was done therewhen he realized Watson was going to be the man he had to see It worked out well for everybody


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ole-miss-football/the-chad-kelly-story/



Typical thug white rapper


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Watson is a freak of nature and nobody is beating him out, Kelly was done therewhen he realized Watson was going to be the man he had to see It worked out well for everybody



Kelly was sitting behind Stoudt.


----------

